# problème de connexion internet avec vmware fusion



## alex...m (31 Mars 2012)

(j'espère avoir posté ma question au bon endroit)

Bonjour à tous,

pour pouvoir installer un logiciel qui ne marche qu'avec windows (SolidWorks), j'ai ce matin installer VMware fusion 4 sur mon mac (10.7.3), et également une version professionnelle de windows 7 64bits.
tout est parfait, le seul problème est que je ne parviens pas à me connecter à Internet depuis Internet Explorer de Windows.
j'ai deja regardé sur plusieurs forums pour résoudre ça, mais sans résultats : j'ai essayé de changer les paramètres de "carte réseau" dans les réglages de la VM, en essayant NAT et PONT...
j'ai également installer les VMware Tools.

rien à faire, impossible de me connecter, windows me dit qu'aucun composant n'est disponible pour accéder à internet, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris je dois d'office passer par la connexion du mac.

merci de m'aider
Alex


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2012)

Si Win7 te dit ça c'est sans doute qu'aucune carte réseau n'a été détectée par le système. On n'en est pas encore arrivé à OS X.


----------



## alex...m (31 Mars 2012)

merci de votre réponse rapide
seulement, je ne vois pas du tout comment faire pour que windows détecte la carte réseau du mac...
auriez vous une idée ?
Alex


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2012)

Normalement, ça se fait tout seul à l'installation dans une VM. Et les VMTools permettent d'améliorer ensuite la gestion du matériel (virtuel) de la VM.

Il faudrait regarder sur Win7 quel matériel est détecté, quelles sont les cartes réseaux paramétrées.


----------



## alex...m (31 Mars 2012)

problème résolu 
j'ai supprimé windows dans la bibliothèque des machines virtuelles, puis réinstaller (peu être un bug lors de la première installation)
tout marche nickel (jusqu'à maintenant du moins) 
merci quand même
Alex


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2012)

C'est là que les VM sont appréciables : faciles à supprimer, faciles à recréer, sans toucher au système hôte.


----------



## tsk_leon (10 Mars 2016)

alex...m a dit:


> problème résolu
> j'ai supprimé windows dans la bibliothèque des machines virtuelles, puis réinstaller (peu être un bug lors de la première installation)
> tout marche nickel (jusqu'à maintenant du moins)
> merci quand même
> Alex


Bonjour 
je suis dans la meme galère de connexion internet, et j'ai vu que tu avais réussi en faisant ta manipulation mais je ne vois pas du tout par ou passer, j'ai tout désinstallé vmware fusion et je ne trouve pas le fameux fichier windows ?
Merci


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2016)

tsk_leon a dit:


> je suis dans la meme galère de connexion internet, et j'ai vu que tu avais réussi en faisant ta manipulation mais je ne vois pas du tout par ou passer, j'ai tout désinstallé vmware fusion et je ne trouve pas le fameux fichier windows ?


Ce n'est VMware qu'il faut désinstaller, mais le fichier de la machine virtuelle.

Il a effacé complètement le fichier de sa machine virtuelle et ensuite il a fait une réinstallation complète...


alex...m a dit:


> j'ai supprimé windows dans la bibliothèque des machines virtuelles, puis réinstaller (peu être un bug lors de la première installation)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (10 Mars 2016)

J'ai eu le même soucis et je l'ai réglé en partageant la connexion de OS X vers Windows plutôt que de connecter windows directement au net.


----------



## tsk_leon (10 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est VMware qu'il faut désinstaller, mais le fichier de la machine virtuelle.
> 
> Il a effacé complètement le fichier de sa machine virtuelle et ensuite il a fait une réinstallation complète...



Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse aussi rapide, j'ai finalement suivi ce que tu viens de me dire et miracle ça fonctionne.
Merci encore pour cette réactivité.
Bonne journée


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2016)

tsk_leon a dit:


> j'ai finalement suivi ce que tu viens de me dire et miracle ça fonctionne.


Ce n'est pas un miracle, juste un peu de bon sens.


----------

